# و سمحتم كنت عايز اعرف تفاصيل اكتر عن الشهادات الحتميه



## abd-elsalam (25 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتم كنت عايز اعرف تفاصيل اكتر عن الشهادات الحتميه


----------



## محمود تيمور (4 مايو 2009)

الشهادات الحتمية اللى انت عايز تعرفها تستخرج من الاكاديمية العربية للعلوام والتكنولوجيا او اى فرع تابع لها بالدول العربية الشهادات عبارة ثلاث شهادات هى1 -السلامة الشخصية و2 -مكافحة الحرائق3- الاسعافات الاولية 
ودى اهمها


----------



## السيد نور الدين (4 مايو 2009)

هناك مكان أخر تابع للاكاديميه هو معهد تدريب المواني -الاسكندريه - باب 27 جمارك من الخارج وسعر الثلاث شهادات (السلامه الشخصيه - الاسعافات الاوليه - منع ومكافحة الحريق ) هؤلاء الشهادات للبحاره وباقي الكرو بسعر اليوم 975 جنيه مصري مع صرف وجبه وشاي صباحا كل يوم 
- الدوره لمدة 9 ايام 3+3+3 =9


----------

